# special tool for back to back toilets?



## plumber3214 (Jan 28, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get that special cutter (that you attach to the end of your snake) for back to back toilet clogs in the main line? the previous plumbing company I used to work for had it for their main line snakes. it's like a flexible cutter that can rotate 90 degrees any which way to reach tough corners, hence its purpose of using it to get to the sewer main of a house, in a back to back toilet situation where you've pulled out a toilet to run your snake down into the main line. 

The company I'm working at now doesnt use this cutter for their main line drain cleaning machines, so I'm looking for one online to help with my drain cleaning calls.

Thanks


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drop head. Try draincables.com

I run my cable with a kink just behind the cutter. Takes practice, but you end up with better results when dealing with roots.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

If your are running Spartan cables, we make a drop head leader.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes, Spartan sells a drop head leader. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If you are running a K-60 AJ Coleman has drop head adapters for the 7/8" cable.


----------



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

i never use drop heads, i just bend the end up my cable with a cutter on it and feel for the drop, as said above it takes a lot of practice and patience


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Tie a string to the head and feel/pull on it. Once you have ten feet of cable in your good.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> If you are running a K-60 AJ Coleman has drop head adapters for the 7/8" cable.














Ron, I just looked at their website and can't find that. How do I purchase one. I would like to have a drop head for my 7/8" sectional cable. I have a drop head for my 5/8" sectional, but I want one for the 7/8" cable. You've got me very interested.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Ron, I just looked at their website and can't find that. How do I purchase one. I would like to have a drop head for my 7/8" sectional cable. I have a drop head for my 5/8" sectional, but I want one for the 7/8" cable. You've got me very interested.


Give them on Monday a call ask for Marvin, (773)728-2400

It's the Eel 7/8 drop head adapter with a Ridgid female by Eel female adapter. My father has used it on back to back floor drains that has a blind drop somewhere.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Give them on Monday a call ask for Marvin, (773)728-2400
> 
> It's the Eel 7/8 drop head adapter with a Ridgid female by Eel female adapter. My father has used it on back to back floor drains that has a blind drop somewhere.














Thanks Ron, I like, I like. That is a double drop head. I will be purchasing that.


----------



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

SewerRatz said:


> Give them on Monday a call ask for Marvin, (773)728-2400
> 
> It's the Eel 7/8 drop head adapter with a Ridgid female by Eel female adapter. My father has used it on back to back floor drains that has a blind drop somewhere.


Thats actually pretty cool, how is it for torque? the reason i stopped using drop heads is they always broke


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Thanks Ron, I like, I like. That is a double drop head. I will be purchasing that.


Don't forget to get some of the eel 7/8 cutters for the drop head attachment.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

JGT said:


> Thats actually pretty cool, how is it for torque? the reason i stopped using drop heads is they always broke


My dad has been using it and it has held up very well rodding back to back floor drains. Also did a residential main line with heavy roots and it did real good, used the spear head to open the line followed up with the 3" blade on the drop head to clear more of the roots.


----------



## plumber3214 (Jan 28, 2017)

Which drophead does this cable use?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

plumber3214 said:


> Which drophead does this cable use?


Call AJ Coleman at (773) 728-2400 and talk to Marvin about wanting a drop head for your General cable. If says they don't offer one ask him if they have an adapter to go from the General cable to the Eel so you can use the Eel drop head with Eel cutters


----------



## plumber3214 (Jan 28, 2017)

Could I cut off the end of my cable and attach the Gorlitz E06 11/16'' cable connector so that I can attach the Gorlitz DHR06 11/16'' replaceable downhead onto it? 

Here is a link to the gorlitz DHR06 11/16'' replaceable downhead:
http://www.faucetdepot.com/prod/Gorlitz-DHR06-11-16%22-Replaceable-Downhead-176814.asp

It say's here Gorlitz 11/16'' cable connector are used with all 5/8'' thru 3/4'' diameter cables:

http://www.faucetdepot.com/prod/Gorlitz-E06-11-16"-Cable-Connector-154785.asp

It say's here that my speedrooter 92 uses a 5/8'' cable. 
https://hdsupplysolutions.com/shop/p/general-pipe-cleaners-speedrooter-92-drain-snake-p152548

Is this feasible or is there a better option for attaching a downhead to my speedrooter 92 cable?


----------



## plumber3214 (Jan 28, 2017)

SewerRatz said:


> Call AJ Coleman at (773) 728-2400 and talk to Marvin about wanting a drop head for your General cable. If says they don't offer one ask him if they have an adapter to go from the General cable to the Eel so you can use the Eel drop head with Eel cutters


Interesting. I wonder how the Eel drop head compares the the Gorlitz DHR06 11/16'' drop head.

I noticed you said previously in the thread that your father used drop heads for back to back floor drains. I use a smaller cable for floor drains and it's the same cable I use for clearing secondary lines. It would be cool if I could attach a drop head onto my smaller floor draining/secondary line cable too, at some point. Because I once had a problem trying to get down a back to back sink before and a drop head for my smaller cable might of helped.. We ended up having to cut open the wall I think.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

plumber3214 said:


> Interesting. I wonder how the Eel drop head compares the the Gorlitz DHR06 11/16'' drop head.
> 
> I noticed you said previously in the thread that your father used drop heads for back to back floor drains. I use a smaller cable for floor drains and it's the same cable I use for clearing secondary lines. It would be cool if I could attach a drop head onto my smaller floor draining/secondary line cable too, at some point. Because I once had a problem trying to get down a back to back sink before and a drop head for my smaller cable might of helped.. We ended up having to cut open the wall I think.




Spartan makes drop heads for their number 8 end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

